# JFK Airport, Terminal 4



## Eicca (Nov 19, 2010)

So. Part of my story takes place in JFK Airport's Terminal 4. Air Force One lands, terrorists storm the terminal, my main character is caught up in it all and has to fight his way out. Only problem is I've never been to Terminal 4 and I need to know the layout. I don't need specifics (like restaurants, bathrooms, potted plants and junk like that) but I do need to know the basics. A cardboard model of the place would even help me out a bunch.

Any suggestions (short of flying there and touring it myself)?

Thanks!


----------



## CFFTB (Nov 19, 2010)

Not sure if this helps, but the first link is 

New York Kennedy Airport JFK Terminal 4 Map & the second is

JFK International Airport | JFKIAT

Hope it helps.

Note: JFKIAT also has a photo gallery.


----------



## Eicca (Nov 22, 2010)

That photo gallery helped a ton. Thanks.


----------



## mgencleyn (Nov 23, 2010)

I've wondered for years now if even looking at those kinds of pictures automatically adds people to suspect or no-fly lists. I know I'm a bit paranoid, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## CFFTB (Nov 23, 2010)

mgencleyn said:


> I've wondered for years now if even looking at those kinds of pictures automatically adds people to suspect or no-fly lists. I know I'm a bit paranoid, but it wouldn't surprise me.


 
Hasn't gotten that bad yet. If that's the case every air traveler would be on the list. But some advice, never _ever_ even _think_ about even so much as joking about hijacking or bombs anywhere within the perimeter of an airport. It's that tense now. EWR has signs along the rope lines warning of such conversations.


----------



## Sam (Nov 23, 2010)

First off, it sounds like a cracking story.  There may, however, be a plot-hole in it. You said that terrorists storm terminal four of JFK airport. The problem is, if Air Force One landed there with the President, he wouldn't be led through a public terminal. Cadillac One (his limousine) would be there to escort him to wherever he needed to go. The Secret Service wouldn't take such a huge risk with the President. There would be far too many variables to take into account when leading him through a terminal chock-full of people. They couldn't guarantee his safety, and for that reason it would be a huge no-no. 

I'm not trying to rain on your parade or anything, but there are certain realism issues for me with that storyline.


----------



## Eicca (Nov 23, 2010)

Sam W said:


> First off, it sounds like a cracking story.  There may, however, be a plot-hole in it. You said that terrorists storm terminal four of JFK airport. The problem is, if Air Force One landed there with the President, he wouldn't be led through a public terminal. Cadillac One (his limousine) would be there to escort him to wherever he needed to go. The Secret Service wouldn't take such a huge risk with the President. There would be far too many variables to take into account when leading him through a terminal chock-full of people. They couldn't guarantee his safety, and for that reason it would be a huge no-no.
> 
> I'm not trying to rain on your parade or anything, but there are certain realism issues for me with that storyline.


 
Oh don't you worry  I already planned for that. The terrorists invade the terminal to take the civilians hostage so they can "motivate" the president's security to let them aboard Air Force One. There's a lot more to it than just that, but that's all I'm going to spoil for you right now (even though the rest of the story is laid out in some of my other threads... Doh!)


----------



## mgencleyn (Nov 23, 2010)

Under no circumstances would they let any unauthorized group anywhere near AF1, even with an airport full of hostages. It's also irresponsible to suggest to others that we would make such concessions, which would only encourage terrorists.


----------



## Eicca (Nov 23, 2010)

They hijacked the presidential motorcade (this is 2020, the world's pretty much gone to the dumps and terrorists already pretty much run the government).

In fact here's one of the quotes from the story:

"There goes the motorcade!"

"Something's wrong here..."

"Why do you say that?"

"Those are Toyota SUVs, the government won't have anything to do with Toyota. They use Cadillacs. And that means..."


----------

